# Kongs Hand and the Lovely Ann



## wolfman66 (Feb 18, 2006)

I finished this one up lastnight.Hope ya like her:dude:


----------



## Lee Staton (May 13, 2000)

Lovely, lovely work! Which company released this kit?

Lee


----------



## wolfman66 (Feb 18, 2006)

Lee Staton said:


> Lovely, lovely work! Which company released this kit?
> 
> Lee


Thanks for the compliments and as to who makes it not sure as gotten this one from Daniel Fey Sassysatilite at couple Chillers shows ago.But do know Joe Laudati sculpted the kit:dude:


----------



## scooke123 (Apr 11, 2008)

Very nice job- great paintwork. I always liked this scuplt!
Steve


----------



## Cro-Magnon Man (Jun 11, 2001)

Great colours and innocent/dreamy effects for the girl's flesh and clothing.


----------



## Lloyd Collins (Sep 25, 2004)

Excellent! She looks so sexy, no wonder Kong wanted her.


----------



## Harold Sage (Apr 6, 2008)

Awesome work.:thumbsup:
Excellent detail


----------



## wolfman66 (Feb 18, 2006)

Thanks guys for commenting:dude:


----------



## Vardor (Mar 11, 2004)

Beautiful work as always! What scale/size is she?


----------



## deadmanincfan (Mar 11, 2008)

Beauty, Danny! Fabulous! And thanks for the Christmas card!


----------



## wolfman66 (Feb 18, 2006)

Thanks guys for commenting and Feliz Navidad:dude:​


----------



## John P (Sep 1, 1999)

GORgeous! Do you have a shot of her face from the front?


----------



## rkoenn (Dec 18, 2007)

Great job on a great sculpt. You really captured her perfectly, the skin tones and hair are amazing Danny.


----------



## Spockr (Sep 14, 2009)

A splendid rendition of a great model! If I ever get the chance to build one this would be the standard for the look I'd want. Could you please post so shots of her face as John requested?

Thanks


----------



## wolfman66 (Feb 18, 2006)

Thanks and really appreciate ya all taking the time to comment.Heres a Kong view.


----------



## captainmarvel1957 (Jun 28, 2012)

What a great looking kit! And a greater looking build! The paint job is especially good!


----------



## Auroranut (Jan 12, 2008)

Stunning work Dan!!:thumbsup::thumbsup::thumbsup:
Excellent colours and shading!! 
Very realistic...

Chris.


----------



## Lee Staton (May 13, 2000)

Based on Dave Stevens' lovely cover piece: 

http://illustrationartgallery.com/acatalog/StevensKong.jpg 

Lee


----------



## SJF (Dec 3, 1999)

Incredible work, Dan! This makes for a great tribute to a classic film.


----------



## wolfman66 (Feb 18, 2006)

Thanks again guys for the compliments:dude:.IMOP there is very few kits of FayWray out.But to me this one is the best!:thumbsup:


----------



## LT Firedog (Nov 14, 2001)

I could go APE over her.! Nice work Dan!


----------



## dklange (Apr 25, 2009)

Very nicely done, Dan!!

Excellent work on a very cool sculpt!:thumbsup:

- Denis


----------



## mcdougall (Oct 28, 2007)

wolfman66 said:


> Thanks again guys for the compliments:dude:.IMOP there is very few kits of FayWray out.But to me this one is the best!:thumbsup:


I agree Dan:thumbsup:
Great job on this Beauty:thumbsup::thumbsup:
Denis


----------



## wolfman66 (Feb 18, 2006)

dklange said:


> Very nicely done, Dan!!
> 
> Excellent work on a very cool sculpt!:thumbsup:
> 
> - Denis


Thanks D and Lt Firedog:dude:


----------



## painter x (Oct 15, 2006)

That is awesome I love the colors you used on the hand


----------



## wolfman66 (Feb 18, 2006)

Thanks Karl and if can only find the rest of Kong that goes with the hand.Now that would make a nice display:thumbsup:


----------

